# Requesting updates for pecl-amqp & rabbitmq-c-devel ports



## nitin (Apr 11, 2017)

Hey,

I was looking to setup RabbitMQ on FreeBSD11 which worked out pretty well. 

However, I need to interface it with PHP7.1 and figured that pecl-amqp is pretty much outdated at version 1.4 (1.9 is latest on github https://github.com/pdezwart/php-amqp ) whereas rabbitmq-c-devel is at version 0.7.1 (0.8.0 is latest on github  https://github.com/alanxz/rabbitmq-c )

I was wondering if it would be possible to get these ports updated. I'd be happy to help although I have never done porting before.

Or, if anyone else has used rabbitmq somehow with php7.1, I would greatly apprciate if you could share your approach to do so or point me to any article/tutorial.

I look forward to your response.

Thanks & regards,

Nitin


----------



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2017)

By default everything will depend on PHP 5.6. If you want to deviate from that you'll need to add to /etc/make.conf:

```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= php=7.1
```
And build the ports.

I don't know if this particular port works with PHP 7.x though but this is the way to change the default PHP version.

As for updating the various ports, contact their maintainers.


----------



## nitin (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks SirDice for your suggestion. I had already set php to 7.1 as mentioned by you before trying to install these ports. 

Guess, I will have to contact the maintainers.


----------

